# BB rubber



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm trying out 117b file bands and a small Roo
Pouch for shooting copper head BBs, seams a bit to much rubber for the BBs should I try cutting the band's as singles instead of using as double?
Thoughts.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Might be worth experimenting to see if the singles work better. I know some members here swear by 116b and 117b office rubber for BB plinking.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I would like to hear from those that have done so i made a set up using them as they are did have a lil hand slap but not much to really notice . Havent targeted a drink can yet so dont know if BBs will penetrate with 117b bands .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The 177B bands work good for .177cal BBs. I use them as full loops and draw 31"-32". I find that they need a bit of pre-stretching to get to full draw but once they are stretched they work great. However, I don't get much more than a few hundred shots before breakage.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Did you try 
0,8cm or 1cm by 23cm 
strait cut ? 
Works for me with TBG or latex 
Cheerio


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> The 177B bands work good for .177cal BBs. I use them as full loops and draw 31"-32". I find that they need a bit of pre-stretching to get to full draw but once they are stretched they work great. However, I don't get much more than a few hundred shots before breakage.
> 
> ok then they need to warm up just like us ol guys as far as life of the bands i understand
> 
> but they are cheap enough and plenty enough and localy available !


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

leon13 said:


> Did you try
> 0,8cm or 1cm by 23cm
> strait cut ?
> Works for me with TBG or latex
> ...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

single 2040 tubing works very well ~ single each side~.say maybe 6" from fork to pouch..give it a try...should be enough to go thru a

soda pop can @20 feet....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Northerner said:


> The 177B bands work good for .177cal BBs. I use them as full loops and draw 31"-32". I find that they need a bit of pre-stretching to get to full draw but once they are stretched they work great. However, I don't get much more than a few hundred shots before breakage.


 Is there a chance I could persuade you to finding these on amazon for me and giving me a link? I have been looking for the right bands for exactly this purpose but the ones I get at staples last maybe 20 rounds and break plus their velocity is complete crap.

Also, do you chain them?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > The 177B bands work good for .177cal BBs. I use them as full loops and draw 31"-32". I find that they need a bit of pre-stretching to get to full draw but once they are stretched they work great. However, I don't get much more than a few hundred shots before breakage.
> ...


I have never shopped Amazon. I lucked out and found the 117B elastics at a local dollar store. That was the first and last time I ever saw them there.

I don't shoot chains. For BBs I use one complete 117B band per side. For 3/8" steel I think I was using 2 per side.

Alliance Sterling 117B elastic bands.

http://www.staples.com/Alliance-Sterling-Rubber-Bands-117B-7-x-1-8-Approximately-250-1-lb-Box/product_515916


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yea I found mine at Walmart of all places 
Alliance 117b file bands !


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Alrighty, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I got my hands on a 1 pound box of those alliance sterling 117b bands and went right to playing with them. I used the bands straight and braided and I have to say I like braiding them a little better, a bit more power. With them braided I am punching holes through the cans at 10 meter with almost every hit. With them straight it's 50/50 between a dent and a hole.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

How did u braid them ?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

How did u braid them ?


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

lunasling said:


> How did u braid them ?


Trying to think of a way to explain it without images. But then I found this.






Exactly what I did.

I thought I read a post here about using talcum powder of baby powder to lubricate the bands to cut down on wear from where the bands rub together. I am using corn starch.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok i see thanks


----------

